# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ..{ مٌلًيٍتً أنٌآ كُثُرٍ اًلًسِؤُآلً ,, تصميمي ..

## كبرياء

*..{ مدخل ~~* 
*بعثرهـ كلمآت ..*  
*وغموض مشآعر ..*  
*أفكآر مشتتهـ ..*  
*تنتظر من ينتشلهآ .. !!* 
*مجموعهـ توبيكآت من تأليفي وتصميميـ ..*  
*أتمنى ـآ ينآلو ع إعجآبكم ..* 

 
** 
 


 





[b][a=14][c=4]{[/c][/a] [c=14][c=46].. [/c]صبر أيوب صبرني على هالكون [c=4]..[/c] وبلوآته [c=4]!![/c][/c][/b]




[b][c=14]شقى ـآ و [c=4]أحزآن[/c] وكم أبكي على جرحي ..[/c] [a=14][c=46][c=0]ولوعآته[/c][/c][/a][c=14] ..}[/c][/b]



[b][c=#0080FF][c=9]][[/c] لعنه آلله [c=9]][[/c] هالحزن[c=9] .. [/c]عكر مزآج فرحتي[c=9] ..!![/c][/c][/b]



b][a=1][c=0]عـسـآآآآك <[c=46] تمـوت[/c] > من دونـــي .. [/c][/a][/b]


[b][c=1]تـلآقي الآه [c=4]و[/c]الح ــسرهـ ...[/c][/b]



[b][c=7]~[/c][c=1] قسم بآلله[/c][c=7] ~[/c] [c=14] مآ أحبكـ[/c] [c=7].. !! [/c][/b]


[b][c=7]ترى ـآ زودت[/c] [c=14]~ [/c][c=7]هالحنهـ[/c=14] [c=14]~[/c] [/b]



[b][c=#FF42A0][c=1]{ [/c]ربي [c=1]}[/c] عـسى ـآ [c=1]ربي[/c] يحيكـ ..[/c][/b]


[b][c=#0080FF]مدآم قلبـي أرتآح [c=#FF80C0]{ [/c]لكـ [c=#FF80C0]} ..[/c] وحكآلكـ [/c][/b]



[b][c=1][[/c] [a=46][c=0]خوفــــي[/c][/a][c=1] ] .. يزيــد الج ـــرح ...[/c][/b]



[b][c=46]و حضرت [ [a=1][c=0]ج ـنآبكـ [/c][/a]] ... نآآآيــــــم ..!![/c][/b]



[b][c=#800080][c=58]||[/c] مآ بــقى ـآ [c=58]|| ..[/c] بقلبـي مكآن [/c][/b]


[b][c=58]ح ـتى ـآ طعنـآتكـ [c=6].. ||[/c] تـــزيد [c=6]||[/c][/c][/b]



[b][c=1][a=14][c=0]..{[/c][/a] أنآ بسألكـ يآآ دنـيآ [c=14].. !![/c][/c][/b]


[b][c=14][c=1].. [/c]ليه الضمآير بهآ [c=1]< [/c]الزمـن [c=1]> [/c]مآ بقت حيه [a=1][c=0]} ..[/c][/a][/c][/b]



[b][c=#959595][c=#0080FF]||[/c] [c=#FF80C0]روح ــي[/c] [c=#0080FF]||[/c] عـسى ـآ ربي يآخذ لي روح ـي[c=#0080FF] ..!![/c][/c][/b]


[c=#0080FF]مآ عدت أبي [c=#FF80C0]| [/c]أبكي [c=#FF80C0]|[/c] وإح ـسآسي بالعـشق [c=#FF80C0]||[/c] مآت [c=#FF80C0]||[/c][/c]



[b][c=1]..{[c=46] دخيلكـ[/c] .. [c=14]يآبـعد عمـــــــــري[/c=46][/c][/b]


[b][c=1]إنـسى ـآ [a=1][c=0]الج ــرح[/c][/a=46] .. [c=14]وأرجع لي[/c] } ..[/c][/b]‏‏



[b][c=10][c=6]\\[/c] ألآ [c=6]\\[/c] يآدنـيآ مآ ترح ــم [c=6]...!![/c][/c][/b]


[b][c=6]ص[c=10]غ[/c] ـير وعآيش [c=10]\\[/c] محطـــمـ [c=10]\\ ..[/c][/c][/b]



[b][c=1][c=1][u]أنـــــــــــــــــــــآ[/u][/c=#CC0066] .. [ مآ عمرهـ هزنـي [c=#D9006C]حزن[/c] [/c][/b]


[b][c=#B7005B]ولآ [a=1][c=#DD006F]] ...[/c][/a] ضيقهـ [c=1]و[/c] سوء شعــور [c=1]!!![/c][/c][/b]




[b][c=#008040]××[/c] [c=#0080FF]ج ــنون[/c][c=#008040] ××[/c] [c=#0080FF]هالدنيـآآ [c=#0080FF]..{[/c] جنون[/c=#008040] [/b]


[b][c=#008040][c=#0080FF]ومـآ عآد[/c] [c=#0080FF]..}[/c] في شخص[c=#0080FF] ××[/c] ح ـنون [c=#0080FF]××[/c][/c][/b]






[c=14]*[c=#800040]..{[/c**] حبيبي [c=#800040]} ..[/c] لآ تـ ع ـآتبني[c=#800040] .. !! [/c]ترى كثر العتب يذبح[/b][/c]*





*[c=1][c=50]علموني[/c=1] الصمت [c=50]..[/c] وأنآ [c=50]..[/c] محتآجهـ لكلآم[c=50] ..[/c][/c]*


*[c=50]وأتركونـي [c=1]!![/c] وأرحلو وسآد في [a=50][c=0]{ كوني }[/c][/a=1] الظلآمـ [c=1]،،[/c][/c]*






*[b][c=#0080FF]مآت [c=7]{ [/c]الكلآم[c=7] } ..[/c] وقلتـ تـ [c=7]ع[/c] ـآبير [c=7]..{[/c] الفهمـ [c=7]}[/c][/c][/b]*



*[b][c=7]و صـآر [c=#0080FF]..}[/c] [s][s]الصمـت[/s][/s] [c=#0080FF]..[/c] سيد الكلآم [c=#0080FF]..!!![/c][/c][/b]*






*[c=1][c=14]][ [/c]مليت [c=14]][[/c] [a=1][c=0]أنـآآ[/c][/a=14] كثر السؤآل [c=14]...[/c][/c]*



*[b][c=14][c=1]ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــن[/c=14] [c=1]... } [/c]الأمـآن[c=1] ..!![/c][/c][/b]*






*[b][c=2]يمـوت [c=46].. } [/c]هالعآلمـ [a=2][c=0].. بـ ح ـولي ..[/c][/a=46] ولآ ينزلـ دمع عيني [c=46]..[/c][/c][/b]*







*[b][c=#000080]كثر [c=#FF80C0]مآ[/c] أعـشق [c=#FF80C0]~[/c] الصمت [c=#FF80C0]~[/c] [/c][/b]*



*[c=#FF80C0][b]صــــ[c=57]ـــــ[/c]ــرت أعـشق الـ [c=57]خ[/c] ـــــــبآآآلـ[c=57] ..!!![/c]*[/c]






*مخرج ..}*


*دعـني ألملم بقآيآ قهري بآبتسآمهـ ..* 


*وأرمق عينآي تجدني أعشق الوجود ..* 


*أرحل.. أو أبقى ـآ .. مآ عدت أهتمـ ..*




*تح ـيآتوو ...* 


*كبريــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم ]~توبيكات كشوخيه والله ..~
روووع ـة 
مجهود رائع
تسلم آيدك...]
ووو.
وحشتيني تحياتي 
روحْ وريح ـان]~

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لك تسلميلي ياروحي انتِ*
*بجد إبدآع ... أللوآنهم بجد روعه والـتأليف أروع*
*تسلم إيدينك قلبي*
*يعطيك الف عآفيه*
*بانتظآر جديدك*
*تحيآآآآآتو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

●●●

*يعطيــــــــــــــكِ ألف عافيهـ مجهود رائع ومميز* 

*ماننحرم مجهودك الرائع* 

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

●●●

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توبيكاااات حلوووه*
*تسلم الايااادي كبريااء ع هييك مجهود راائع*
*الكلام جداا قوي وحلوو*
*اذا سمحتي لي الطش كم وااحد*
*الله لايحرمناا من ابداعج*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*كبرياء*

*بصراحه ابداع*

*حلو كثييييييير*

*يعطيك العافيه*

*باانتظار جديدك الرائع*

*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

يسلموو كبريااء ع التوبيكـــااات

يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام ع ـليكم ]~
> توبيكات كشوخيه والله ..~
> روووع ـة 
> مجهود رائع
> تسلم آيدك...]
> ووو.
> وحشتيني تحياتي 
> 
> روحْ وريح ـان]~



 
*وعليكم السلآم يآآهلآ وغلآ ..* 

*وألله انتي أكثر ويين هالغيبآآت* 

*يسلمووو على ـآ المرور الروعهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرم هالتوآجد ..* 

*تح ـيآتوو ...* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *لك تسلميلي ياروحي انتِ*
> 
> *بجد إبدآع ... أللوآنهم بجد روعه والـتأليف أروع*
> *تسلم إيدينك قلبي*
> *يعطيك الف عآفيه*
> *بانتظآر جديدك*
> 
> *تحيآآآآآتو*



 
* آلله يسلمكـ وماااانح ـرم هالطلهـ يآآرب ...* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> ●●●
> 
> *يعطيــــــــــــــكِ ألف عافيهـ مجهود رائع ومميز*  
> *ماننحرم مجهودك الرائع*  
> *دمتي بود*  
> *كروزهـ* 
> ●●●



 
*آلله يعآآفيكـ ...* 

*ماننح ـرم هالطلهـ ...* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *توبيكاااات حلوووه*
> 
> *تسلم الايااادي كبريااء ع هييك مجهود راائع*
> *الكلام جداا قوي وحلوو*
> *اذا سمحتي لي الطش كم وااحد*
> *الله لايحرمناا من ابداعج*
> 
> *تحياااااتي*



 

* يسلمووو شذووي على ـآ الطلهـ الروعهـ ...* 

*مسموووووحهـ ولوو لعيوونكم هم ...* 

*ماننح ـرم هالطلهـ ...* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تسلمي على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
*وعليكم السلآم والرحمهـ ..* 

*يسلمووو على ـآ الطلهـ..* 

*ماننح ـرم توآجدكـ أخوي..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## fatemah

*روووعة التوبيكات مرة ابدااع تسلمييي خية كبريــــاء ع المجهود الرائع والطرح المميز لاعدمنا جديدك*
*..}{..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كبرياء*
> 
> *بصراحه ابداع* 
> *حلو كثييييييير* 
> *يعطيك العافيه* 
> *باانتظار جديدك الرائع* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
*الله يعافيكـ ويسلمووو على ـآ الطلهـ ..* 

*ماانح ـرم هالتوآجد ..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلموو كبريااء ع التوبيكـــااات
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب
> 
> تحياتي



 
*الله يسلمكـ .. ويعآآفيكـ يآآرب ..*

*ماننح ـرم توآجدكـ ..*

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *روووعة التوبيكات مرة ابدااع تسلمييي خية كبريــــاء ع المجهود الرائع والطرح المميز لاعدمنا جديدك*
> *..}{..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..*



 
*الله يسلمكـ ..* 

*الأروع هو توآجكـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرم هالطلهـ ..*

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## المستحييل

_عندما اصفك فقول مبدعه انتي اكون قد اصبت ..._
_انتي دايم مبدعه حبيبتي تسلم يدك على الابداع الاكثر من رائع غناتي .._
_الله لا يحرمني منك ولا يحرمك مني يارب .._
_حبيبتك المستحيل.._

----------


## كبرياء

> _عندما اصفك فقول مبدعه انتي اكون قد اصبت ..._
> _انتي دايم مبدعه حبيبتي تسلم يدك على الابداع الاكثر من رائع غناتي .._
> _الله لا يحرمني منك ولا يحرمك مني يارب .._
> _حبيبتك المستحيل.._



 

* * 

*يسلــم لي هالررد ...* 

*ومااانحرمـ منهـ يآرب ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـــيآتوو ...* 

*كبريآء ..*

----------


## شوق المحبة

[c=14]*[c=#800040]..{[/c**] حبيبي [c=#800040]} ..[/c] لآ تـ ع ـآتبني[c=#800040] .. !! [/c]ترى كثر العتب يذبح[/b][/c]*



تــ س ــلم إيدينك خ ـيتوو ..


رووع ــه كتيررر ,,


ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافية ,،


ماننـ ح ـررم من هالأبداااع ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

كبرياؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤه :evil: 
من وين هالابدااااااااااااااع والتصاميم الحلوة :rolleyes: 
وين كنتِ خاشتنهم  :toung: 
>> بس تتحسر لأنها ماتعرف :noworry: 
حياتووووو والله عن جد كشخااااات تهبل
وكلاااااام اكشخ من الكشخة >> تخربط من الصباح :nosweat: 
مشكووووووووورة خيوووه
على هالمجهود
بلطش لي كم وحدة  :kaseh: 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااامووه يالبطة  :walla:

----------


## كبرياء

> [c=14]*[c=#800040]..{[/c**] حبيبي [c=#800040]} ..[/c] لآ تـ ع ـآتبني[c=#800040] .. !! [/c]ترى كثر العتب يذبح[/b][/c]* 
> 
> 
> تــ س ــلم إيدينك خ ـيتوو .. 
> 
> رووع ــه كتيررر ,, 
> 
> ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافية ,، 
> 
> ...



 
*آلله يســلمكـ ...* 

*ماانح ـــرمـ هالتوآآجد ...* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآآآآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـــيآآتووو* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> كبرياؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤه
> 
> من وين هالابدااااااااااااااع والتصاميم الحلوة
> وين كنتِ خاشتنهم 
> >> بس تتحسر لأنها ماتعرف
> حياتووووو والله عن جد كشخااااات تهبل
> وكلاااااام اكشخ من الكشخة >> تخربط من الصباح
> مشكووووووووورة خيوووه
> على هالمجهود
> ...



 
* يســــــــلموووو على ـآ  الطلهـ الرووعهـ ...* 

*عوآآآآفي عليكـ ...*

*خآشته في بطني يمكن هههههههههههه*

*مااننح ـــرم وجودكـ ..*

*تح ــــيآآتوو* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

يسلمووووووووو 
جد ابداع
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## أسرار الليل

رووووووعه وربي تسلم يدينكـ ..
ولاتحرمينا من جديدك المميز ..
يعطيك ربي الف عاافيهـ
تحياااتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

روعه..
جد..حلوين
يسلموااا

----------


## جنة الرضا

يسلمووووووووووو خيتووووو كبرياء على التصميم
يعطيكي الف عافيه وانشاءالله ماننحرم منك ومن جديدك
تقبلي مروري

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمووووووووو 
> 
> جد ابداع
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه



 
*ربي يعآفيكـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــرمـ هالطلهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتووو* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> رووووووعه وربي تسلم يدينكـ ..
> ولاتحرمينا من جديدك المميز ..
> يعطيك ربي الف عاافيهـ
> تحياااتي



 
*آلله يسلمكـ ..* 

*والأروعـ هو توآجدكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتوو* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> روعه..
> جد..حلوين
> يسلموااا



 
*يسـلمووو على ـآ الطلهـ ..* 

*حيآآكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ*

*تح ـــيآتوو* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلمووووووووووو خيتووووو كبرياء على التصميم
> 
> يعطيكي الف عافيه وانشاءالله ماننحرم منك ومن جديدك
> 
> تقبلي مروري



 
*يســـــــــــــــــــــلموووو على ـآ الطلهـ الروووعهـ ...* 

*ربي يعآآفيكـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــرمـ من توآجدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــيآتوو* 

*كبريــــــآآء*

----------


## روحانيات

يسلموووووووووو
خيتو 

~~كبرياء~~

توبيكات روووووعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشكوورة كبرياء 

أبدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع

----------


## كبرياء

> يسلموووووووووو
> 
> خيتو  
> ~~كبرياء~~ 
> 
> توبيكات روووووعه



 
*يسلموووو على ـآ الطلهـ الرووعهـ ...* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــرمـ جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـي ـآتوو* 

*كبريـآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> مشكوورة كبرياء 
> 
> أبدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآع



 
*الـعفوو ...* 

*ماننح ـرم توآجدكـ ..* 

*حيـآك ..* 

*تح ـي ـآتو* 

*كبري ـآء*

----------


## Sweet Magic

كبـــــــــــــــرياء  



تسلمي  على التوبيكات الجنان  

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمتي بود وسعاده

----------


## سجينة الآهات

رائــــع كبرياء .. تسلم ايدينش

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

بجد رووووووووووووووعه 

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

> كبـــــــــــــــرياء 
> 
> 
> 
> تسلمي على التوبيكات الجنان  
> ما ننحرم جديدك  
> دمتي بود وسعاده



 
 
*يسـلموووو على ـآ الطلهـ الروعهـ ...* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألـف عـآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ــرمـ توآصلكـ..* 

*تح ـــيآتووو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> رائــــع كبرياء .. تسلم ايدينش
> 
> تحياتي



 
يسلمووو على ـآ الطله 

تح ـيآتو

----------


## كبرياء

> بجد رووووووووووووووعه 
> 
> يسلمووووووووووو



 
يسلمووو على ـآ الطلهـ الحلوهـ ... 

حيآك

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*توبيكات ولا اروع تسلم يدينك*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*ما شاء الله عليك يا كبرياء ..*
*حركات ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية ..*
*في امان الله ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *توبيكات ولا اروع تسلم يدينك*



 
*يسلموووو على ـآ الطلهـ الرووعهـ ..؛؛*

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرمـ توآجدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــي ـآآتووو* 

*كبري ـــــآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

> *ما شاء الله عليك يا كبرياء ..*
> 
> *حركات ..*
> *ربي يعطيك العافية ..*
> 
> *في امان الله ..*



 

 :embarrest: * يسلمووو على ـآ الطلهـ الحلووهـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرمـ توآجدكـ ..*

*تح ـي ـآآتوو* 

*كبري ـــــآآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*إبداع في كل شيئ..*
*فن في استخدام الألوان..*
*إبداع في أسلوب الكتابة..*
*بالرغم من الحزن الذي غطى على معظم التوبيكات..*
*ولكن ..*
*يبقى التميز لكِ رفيقاً.,.*

*بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *إبداع في كل شيئ..*
> 
> *فن في استخدام الألوان..*
> *إبداع في أسلوب الكتابة..*
> *بالرغم من الحزن الذي غطى على معظم التوبيكات..*
> *ولكن ..*
> *يبقى التميز لكِ رفيقاً.,.* 
> *بانتظار كل جديد لكِ عزيزتي..*
> *موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
> ...



 


 
* يسسسلم لي هالمرور وصآحبتهـ .....* 
*كلك ذووووق وآلله ...* 
*لآعدمتتـ توآجدكـ ...*
*كبريآء*

----------


## مجروحه من روحها

*[c=1]..{[c=46] دخيلكـ[/c] .. [c=14]يآبـعد عمـــــــــري[/c=46][/c]**


**[c=1]إنـسى ـآ [a=1][c=0]الج ــرح[/c][/a=46] .. [c=14]وأرجع لي[/c] } ..[/c]‏‏*

*هذا اهداء مني لش*
*يسلمو غناتي على التوبيكاات الحلوين*
*مبدعه دائما* 
*تحياتي* 
*مجروحه من روحها*

----------


## كبرياء

> *[c=1]..{[c=46] دخيلكـ[/c] .. [c=14]يآبـعد عمـــــــــري[/c=46][/c]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[c=1]إنـسى ـآ [a=1][c=0]الج ــرح[/c][/a=46] .. [c=14]وأرجع لي[/c] } ..[/c]‏‏* 
> *هذا اهداء مني لش*
> *يسلمو غناتي على التوبيكاات الحلوين*
> *مبدعه دائما* 
> ...



 


*؟؟؟* 
*ممكن توضيح ؟؟!*
*يسلمو ع الطله ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..*
*كبريآء*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

صحيح انك مبدعه 

جد روعه هالتوبيكات 

بنتظار جديدك الحلو دوم 

تح ـــــــــــــياتي

----------


## كبرياء

> صحيح انك مبدعه 
> 
> جد روعه هالتوبيكات 
> 
> بنتظار جديدك الحلو دوم 
> 
> تح ـــــــــــــياتي



 

*يسـلمووو ع التوآجد الحلوو ..* 
*لآتحرمينآ من طلتكـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدم ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## looovely

*                يعطيك ربي الف عافية خيتوووووو*
*          بالفعل مجهود رااااااااائع تستحقي الشكر عليه* 
*               أبـــدآآآآآآآآآآآآع*
*                تم لطش ,,الكثير:-)* 
*              تسلمي,,دمتِ في حفظ الرحمن* 
*              تحـــيـــآآآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## كبرياء

> * يعطيك ربي الف عافية خيتوووووو*
> *بالفعل مجهود رااااااااائع تستحقي الشكر عليه* 
> *أبـــدآآآآآآآآآآآآع*
> *تم لطش ,,الكثير:-)* 
> *تسلمي,,دمتِ في حفظ الرحمن* 
> *تحـــيـــآآآآآآآآآآتي*



 
*يسـلمووو على المرور الرووعهـ ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## sweetsoul

توبيكات ولا احلى 
جد جننننننان وروعه وكشخه بعد
يسلمو عى هيك مجهود كبرباء
باانتظار جديدك دوماً
تم اللطش بعض منهم 
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## كبرياء

> توبيكات ولا احلى 
> 
> جد جننننننان وروعه وكشخه بعد
> يسلمو عى هيك مجهود كبرباء
> باانتظار جديدك دوماً
> تم اللطش بعض منهم 
> 
> تحياتي sweet soul




*يسـلموو على المرور الحلوو ..* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ .. 
لآعدمـ .. 
كبريآء*

----------

